# Why would a scorpion shake it's tail?



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

I was downstairs and my 2iP.Trans was walkin around shaking it's metasoma. Not slow but really shaking  it. Comparable to a rattlesnake's rattle.


----------



## saxman146 (Aug 11, 2008)

haha! Mine have been doing the same thing. It is a territorial thing.


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Actually it is typically a premolt thing. Is he getting close to molt?


----------



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup, he is.
I guess that wold be it.
Thanks


----------



## Thongy (Aug 11, 2008)

my adult exilicaudas do that
and my 4i b jacksonis do that too sometimes

i think its when theyre about to sting something since whenever they do that, i throw it a cricket in front of them and they sting/eat it right away


----------



## emmille (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ü*

i think most of the Centruroids spp because my excilicauda does it too...

i'm thinking warning for others whose invading it's territory because i observe it did that when i joined a female in it's enclosure.


----------



## Trexer (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe its getting its boogie on


----------



## saxman146 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know why it would be considered a premolt sign.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

The blood pressure?^^


----------



## davidbarber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

My V. spins shake their tails whenever they cross each other in their enclosure. Gotta be a territorial thing.

David


----------



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is alone


----------



## davidbarber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Aztek said:


> Mine is alone


Aztek, point taken. I guess most of us missed that.

David


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Aug 11, 2008)

There was a discussion on Venomlist about A. australis doing this. I believe all were premolt. Mine did it for a while then molted a week or so later. Maybe to losen the old exo.


----------



## RichardMorris (Aug 11, 2008)

When I got my 2I LQ's I saw them "vibrate" their tails. They were in a very high state of agitation and were striking at everything including each other.

They still make their tails move like a vibration or wiggle when they get upset. (Which seems to be quite often).

The tail movement reminded me of a snake raised up just as it's ready to strike. 

My b. jacksoni have never done this that I have seen.


----------



## bigD0420 (Aug 11, 2008)

my 2nd to biggest emperor does that to the dominant emp whenever he wants to pick a fight, as soon as the tail shakes my dominant one attacks.... but usually never attacks unless the tail shakes or other wise is challanged


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out. I've seen it in some desert species, usually while mating or territory disputes. Never seen it in 2i's.


----------

